# Black spots appearing after sublimated



## TMM (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi recently after i have sublimated something I am getting little black spots on my products. They are not there before the paper goes onto the item but they appear on the item when i remove the sublimation paper. 
I have looked at the print out before i actually add it to the product but i can not seem to see any black spot there.
Anyone have any ideas why?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

it could be your substrate is contaminated or the spots are on the paper because your artwork is not clean. the spots may not be visible on the sheet though without magnification. 

clean the print head as well.


----------



## TMM (Nov 2, 2009)

binki said:


> it could be your substrate is contaminated or the spots are on the paper because your artwork is not clean. the spots may not be visible on the sheet though without magnification.
> 
> clean the print head as well.


Thanks Binki for the reply 
My main problem is with the mugs, Do you think it could possibly be the mugs im using? maybe a bad batch?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

well, if you use a teflon sheet or not it could be that. use a parchment around the mug and toss it each time. it could be residue on the press or your teflon.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

post a pic, that might help to narrow it down


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Can you see the black spots on the paper
after sublimation?
What printer are you using?
Are the spots random?


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

I have the same problem even with very clean high res. artworks. Happens only when sublimation printing and not regular with regular transfer paper.

I use two Epson 1100. The feeder teeth actually scrathes the artwork when printing (leaving dotted marks on the artwork) - any ideas how to solve that?

Lasse


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

Just realised that it is a very old post - sorry guys and girls...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What substrate? Photos?


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

We are using Chinese inks (we are located in Shanghai so not much choice here) and Korean paper. It happens mainly on 100% polyester substrate.

It's weird since the spots does not appear on the paper print but shows up on the substrate after printing. It is also perfect blacks spots, not grey, blue, green or any colours - just plain and pure black...


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

My Epson 1100 has also started to make pizza wheel tracks on the print. Tried changing papers but no difference. Is there any way to loosen the pizza wheels?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

scanapp said:


> My Epson 1100 has also started to make pizza wheel tracks on the print. Tried changing papers but no difference. Is there any way to loosen the pizza wheels?


More pressure is needed.


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

skdave said:


> More pressure is needed.


On the heat press?

Now we also have another odd problem when sublimating on poly tees (bone white). After sublimation (even just a blank paper that has not been printed onto) tiny tiny blue stains will appear on the tee (front only). No ink on the paper, and not on the tee before printing.

Heat press needs cleaning?

The pizza wheel marks are still very annoying...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes heat press pressure. More needed.

Your next issue is from lack of humidity . I bet you a/c is running hard or and you are in a dessert.


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

THANKS!

I will try more pressure.

Shanghai is humid as h**l and no a/c in the print and press room.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I had the same issue once and that was my problem.
Do you have a fan stirring up dust you can't see?


----------



## SubliKing (Apr 24, 2014)

I disagree with More pressure to solve this problem.
On hard surface items like mugs, glass, and metal plates.
You need to back-off on the pressure.

And, Yes, that is a simple answer. You have to make sur your heads are clean, and the Pizza Wheel streaking could also be a problem.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

SubliKing said:


> I disagree with More pressure to solve this problem.
> On hard surface items like mugs, glass, and metal plates.
> You need to back-off on the pressure.
> 
> And, Yes, that is a simple answer. You have to make sur your heads are clean, and the Pizza Wheel streaking could also be a problem.


Last I looked we were talking about fabric and not hard surface.


----------



## SubliKing (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, what I said would ALSO go for Fabric... Just more defined on Hard Surfaces.


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

This issue does not appear when sublimating cups. It's a mainly a t-shirt issue. We are going to do some serious cleaning today, adjust the pressure and see what happens.

The pizza wheel marks might be the bad guy in this matter as the ink gets pulled off the print and might end up as tiny invisible stains elsewhere on print.


----------



## T-Shirtprinter (Aug 8, 2010)

Look closely at your print out. There probably are tiny ink splatter spots that are transferring. Need to clean the printer.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

T-Shirtprinter said:


> Look closely at your print out. There probably are tiny ink splatter spots that are transferring. Need to clean the printer.


Except he said it does it without printing. PLAIN PAPER. Dirt in the air.


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

We definitely have a lot of dirt in the air - this is Shanghai!

Does anyone know how to remove the pizza wheels on the Epson 1100? It is getting pretty annoying with bad prints like this. Although it seems that the paper we are currently using is very prone to scratching - is that a common issue for sublimation papers?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have never seen a dye sub transfer paper scratch.


----------



## ekozy39 (May 19, 2014)

Do you mean ink scratching off the paper? Sensitive to scratches?


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

scanapp said:


> We definitely have a lot of dirt in the air - this is Shanghai!
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove the pizza wheels on the Epson 1100? It is getting pretty annoying with bad prints like this. Although it seems that the paper we are currently using is very prone to scratching - is that a common issue for sublimation papers?


When was the last time you cleaned your feed rollers? Get a rubbing alcohol pad our of your shop first aid kit. Hold it against the feed roller and hit the sheet feed button. Just keep the alcohol pad against the feed roller. Don't let it grab it an pull it through.


----------



## scanapp (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, the ink scratches off the paper incredibly easy. This dodn't happen when the printer was brand new but it has still only been used for about 4 months.

The pizza wheel marks only occur when printing on this sublimation paper as it seems that it takes forever to dry. I can't recall having changed either paper nor ink since we started doing the sublimation prints.


----------



## allyjim (Oct 29, 2014)

I have made sure the paper has nothing on it before and after printing and also before pressing also the cases don't have the black dots.​


----------



## zzPrint (Nov 19, 2014)

could be something on your heat press bleeding onto the mug.


----------



## crazydaisy (Aug 11, 2011)

I have had black spots on my garments at times as well. I do believe the sublimation inks , which are activated by heat and become gases are evaporating out to potentially contaminated fabric. sticky rollers usually help in this instance. also the (pinch rollers?) on your printer what is the paper setting in the printer. they must be too tight for the transfer paper you are using. does this happen with regular copy paper? OR could be they need some sort of lubrication. you say the humidity is high, could be causing oxidation creating drag on the paper??? just a thought.


----------



## allyjim (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this useful information.


----------



## corimyrick (Dec 18, 2014)

Blue spots are from lint. If sublimating a shirt or fabric, always use a lint brush or sticky roll before heat pressing. I am having the black spot issue! Though I know these posts are a few months old, any resolution?


----------



## fsales69 (Aug 13, 2017)

i jave the same problem any solution ?


----------



## fsales69 (Aug 13, 2017)

i have the same problem any solution ?


----------



## donjr (Dec 13, 2017)

I am have to same issue with pressing mugs. I am getting a line or dots at the top of the mug. You can't see anything on the paper before pressing. I tried to clean the printer heads and belt but still having the issue. I am using protected paper so there isn't anything coming from the press. Last night a used heat tape and covered the top of my mug paper before pressing and I didn't get any dots or lines. Has anyone had this issue before. Also when I press mugs with a black handle I can see a imprint of the mug paper.


----------



## arcsales (Dec 18, 2017)

im having blue spots allover my mug prints.
after reading all the posts realized that may be my printer is doing it and guess what... yes.my printing head was spraying tiny blue spots allover the paper. so im now cleaning my printer head. 

they are almost invisible on the paper. you must be looking for them to spot them. i hope this help someone else


----------

